# A Brit going and working in Canada.... easy!?!?



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Im looking at moving to the North American continent... 


... now i know the USA aint easy... but i hear that Canada is much easier for us Brits....


Is this true?

How does one go about? Do we need work visas etc.... to work in Canada, or can one just turn up and apply for jobs as i would here in the UK?

Thank you upfront!


----------

